# Curry's contract may be insured?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

_



October 17, 2005 -- <!--start bodytext-->The Bulls claimed last month they did not believe they'd be able to get insurance on a new contract for Eddy Curry — another supposed factor in their decision to trade the 6-11 center instead of re-signing the restricted free agent. Apparently, the Bulls didn't try hard enough. 

The Post has learned the Knicks were making strong headway in getting Curry's six-year, $60 million contract insured. The normal NBA contract is insured 80 percent against a career-ending ailment, minus a half-season deductible. 

Dr. David Cannom, an L.A. heart specialist from Good Samaritan Hospital who examined Curry on behalf of the Bulls in August, spoke with the Knicks Tuesday. 

"My understanding is they were very close to getting insurance," Dr. Cannom told The Post. Dr. Cannom and cardiologists from Cornell and Tufts examined Curry in August and gave him a clean bill of health. The Knicks consulted with Dr. Cannom six weeks ago when they were researching the Curry case. 

After the Knicks made the trade Oct. 3, six more doctors reviewed Curry's latest round of heart tests. The Knicks officially declined comment but indicated Cannom's claim was accurate

Click to expand...

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/29633.htm

If they can get this deal insured, that would be great! _


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Kitty said:


> _
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/29633.htm
> 
> If they can get this deal insured, that would be great! _


WHY(WHY!?) does this make YOU happy?!

Dolan has speant the past 10 years destroying this team that I love(It is my hope that they have recently tripped into some good fortune!!!). I'm not a hockey guy, but he's done exactly the same thing to the Rangers. Beyond his full recovery from heart surgery, I want nothing good or safe or profitable for him as the owner of the Knicks.

The insurance does NOTHING for Salary cap implications, if the player is hurt. In this case, it does NOTHING for the kid(Curry)---it doesn't take away the possiblity of his demise(granted that he's gonna be well compensated in life or death!).

So...beyond the fact that it's interesting, what's so "great" about this for you or me or any other Knick Fan---except Jim Dolan?...!!!!...

...Wake Up!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> WHY(WHY!?) does this make YOU happy?!
> 
> Dolan has speant the past 10 years destroying this team that I love(It is my hope that they have recently tripped into some good fortune!!!). I'm not a hockey guy, but he's done exactly the same thing to the Rangers. Beyond his full recovery from heart surgery, I want nothing good or safe or profitable for him as the owner of the Knicks.
> 
> ...


"It's great" for the owners to get some money back, God forbid something goes wrong. If you told me you won a scratch off for $5.00 I may say "that's great". Try not to over analyze the statement, because that post indicated you did just that. As a Knick fan I'm fully aware that Dolan has destroyed the franchise since taking over, tell me something I don't know? As for wake up? I'm fully awake otherwise I wouldn't have been able to type this post.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Look, I'd prefer that all of Dolan's misteps and mistakes cost him as much money as possible. ANYTHING that Insures HIS interests as a Knick owner is bad for me, as a Knick fan! I want limited success and protection for him as an owner of my favorite team---I want him to sell the team.

So, god forbid this kid is actually sick, it is in no way GREAT that Dolan's Down Side is protected!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> Look, I'd prefer that all of Dolan's misteps and mistakes cost him as much money as possible. ANYTHING that Insures HIS interests as a Knick owner is bad for me, as a Knick fan! I want limited success and protection for him as an owner of my favorite team---I want him to sell the team.
> 
> So, god forbid this kid is actually sick, it is in no way GREAT that Dolan's Down Side is protected!


That's your opinion and some other Knick fans might feel the same way. As for the insurance, It may not be "great" for you or any other Knick fan but it sure is "great" for Dolan, whether you like it or not.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Insurance is always a good thing. If something did go wrong, an owner is only going to stretch the wallet so far. This gives me options down the line.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and paxson loses again.......


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Sweet. I am so happy this got done so quick and Sweets is getting fatter and Skiles is losing the little hair he has left in chitown


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

thank god curry is insured/going to be insured. insurance is insurance and no one should complain about it. curry has a heart problem and its better off to have insurance on a 60 million dollar contract rather than nothing. we did the right thing to insure is contract, we don't want another person being physically ill and killing our salary cap. at least we will get some type of compensation, god forbid if he starts having some serious problems with his heart.

btw, i've been hearing ranger fans rejoicing over sports radio that they are actually very happy to see the Rangers playing so well again. they actually got the msg fans going crazy again.

still, that doesn't mean I like dolan though. lol.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> thank god curry is insured/going to be insured. insurance is insurance and no one should complain about it. curry has a heart problem and its better off to have insurance on a 60 million dollar contract rather than nothing. we did the right thing to insure is contract, we don't want another person being physically ill and killing our salary cap. at least we will get some type of compensation, god forbid if he starts having some serious problems with his heart.
> 
> btw, i've been hearing ranger fans rejoicing over sports radio that they are actually very happy to see the Rangers playing so well again. they actually got the msg fans going crazy again.
> 
> still, that doesn't mean I like dolan though. lol.


Curry was guaranteed the money with or without insurance---the insurance protects DOLAN.

The insurance coverage has nothing to do with relief from the NBA Salary Cap.

WE do not get compensated---Dolan does.

Back to my reaction to Kitty---your first statement was that it was GREAT that the contract was insurable----you never answered my question about WHY you are so happy about the protection for Dolan...hey, mayne you work for the guy and he's a nice guy---who knows?!

This does nothing for Knick fans----I'd actually like to see this ownership go down the tubes and sell---not likely, but that would be great for me!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> Curry was guaranteed the money with or without insurance---the insurance protects DOLAN.
> 
> The insurance coverage has nothing to do with relief from the NBA Salary Cap.
> 
> ...


Who said I was happy? I said great news...in reference to it was "great" for Dolan. I thought I explain that to you in the 1st response earlier this morning. Why are you continuing to beat a dead horse?


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

"If they can get this deal insured, that would be great!"

as posted by Kitty


This indicates no happiness on your part?----OK---maybe you have a unique way with language. I suspect that you were just YAPPING and you're embarassed that you actually showed support for that creep(Dolan). I'll forget about it!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> "If they can get this deal insured, that would be great!"
> 
> as posted by Kitty
> 
> ...


Unless you sitting on my lap as I type that statement you wouldn't know what type of emotion I'm feeling based on that one line "That would be great." Just because you dislike the guy and someone says something that will benefit Dolan don't continue to harp on it. Hopefully this is the last time I'm addressing it, because you are starting to become a borderline baiter.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

You posted...I replied. I found the subject interesting. YOU brought it up. Everytime I've posted, you have replied. Who is bailting whom? Seems like a bit of a thin skinned power trip you're on. 

I won't reply to any of your other posts. I have a tendency to state my opinion very directly and I also prefer to ask direct questions and get direct answers. You'd prefer to threaten me and feign a condescending attitude. I don't want to speak for you and I won't pretend to understand your actual reaction to me and my posts---I hope it's not too general to say that you don't like it. 

Too bad---opposing viewpoints always struck me as the starting point of a great conversation!


----------

